# Seksualiteit > Vroegtijdige ejaculatie >  Vroegtijdig klaarkomen,Ejaculatio Praecox - Artikels

## Agnes574

Vroegtijdig klaarkomen

**Wat is vroegtijdig klaarkomen?*

Bijna iedere man komt wel eens te snel klaar. Dat is normaal. Altijd te snel klaarkomen, is dat natuurlijk niet.

Vaak kan iemand die hier last van heeft er zelf niets aan doen. Aan andere dingen denken, voorkomen dat je seksueel opgewonden wordt; het helpt niet. Het lichaam is sterker en de zaadlozing komt zonder dat je er controle over hebt.

Er zijn 2 vormen van vroegtijdige zaadlozing: de primaire en de secundaire vorm.

De primaire vorm komt het meest voor. Hierbij heeft de man vanaf zijn eerste seksuele contacten last van snel klaarkomen. De snelle zaadlozing komt vrijwel bij elk seksueel contact voor. Het wordt veroorzaakt door een aangeboren aanleg. De meeste mannen met de primaire vorm zijn lichamelijk en psychisch overigens verder volledig gezond.

De secundaire vorm komt minder vaak voor. Hierbij heeft de man eigenlijk nooit last gehad van snel klaarkomen, maar krijgt hij er pas op latere leeftijd mee te maken. De oorzaken kunnen dan puur lichamelijk zijn of meer psychologisch (bijvoorbeeld problemen met de partner). Bij de secundaire vorm kunnen ook erectieproblemen voorkomen. 

*Wat is een zaadlozing?*
Een zaadlozing komt tot stand door seksuele prikkeling van het zenuwstelsel. Het is een proces dat uit 2 fasen bestaat. In de eerste fase, de uitstootfase, hoopt zaadvloeistof zich op in de prostaat. In de tweede fase, de uitdrijvingsfase, sluit de blaashals zich. Daardoor kan er geen urine bij het sperma komen. Vervolgens opent de kringspier zich. De spieren aan het begin van de penis en van de urinebuis trekken zich samen en persen zo het zaad naar buiten.

**Hoe ontstaat het?*
De hersenen bevatten verschillende kleine gebieden die een belangrijke rol spelen bij een zaadlozing. Deze kleine gebieden bestaan uit een groot aantal zenuwcellen die met elkaar contact maken door middel van de stof serotonine. Bij een vroegtijdige zaadlozing is er sprake van een tekort aan serotonine. 

**Hoe vaak komt het voor?*
Te vroeg klaarkomen is voor veel mensen een taboe. Men vindt het moeilijk om erover te praten. Het is dan ook niet bekend hoeveel mannen last hebben van te vroegtijdige zaadlozingen. Wel is bekend dat een vroegtijdige zaadlozing de meest voorkomende seksuele stoornis is bij mannen.

**Mogelijke behandelingen*
Welke behandelmethoden zijn er?
Een vroegtijdige zaadlozing kan op verschillende manieren behandeld worden.

-Condoom
Het gebruik van een condoom, eventueel in combinatie met lidocaïne gel. Een condoom maakt de eikel minder gevoelig voor stimulatie. Zo kan het moment van de zaadlozing uitgesteld worden. Verder uitstel kan bereikt worden door daarnaast lidocaïne gel te gebruiken. Deze gel maakt de eikel minder gevoelig. Gebruik de gel niet zonder condoom. De vagina van de vrouw raakt namelijk geïrriteerd van de gel.

-Medicijnen
Medicijnen kunnen ervoor zorgen dat de stof serotonine (die al in het lichaam aanwezig is) de zenuwen beter prikkelt. Hierdoor verbetert de controle over de zaadlozing.

Op dit moment bestaat er nog geen medicijn dat vroegtijdige zaadlozingen voorgoed verhelpt. De medicijnen werken alleen als u ze slikt. Zodra u stopt, is het effect binnen enkele dagen weg. Als u regelmatig vrijt, kunt u het beste de medicijnen dagelijks innemen. Als u minder vaak vrijt, kunt u de medicijnen enkele uren (4 tot 6 uur) van tevoren innemen. Het nadeel hiervan is dat de seks minder spontaan en meer gepland wordt. Dit kan storend zijn, niet alleen voor uzelf, maar ook voor uw partner.

-Besnijdenis van de penis
Bij een besnijdenis wordt tijdens een operatie de voorhuid rondom de eikel verwijderd. De huid van de eikel is na de besnijdenis minder gevoelig voor prikkels. De kans op vroegtijdige zaadlozingen wordt daardoor kleiner.

*Verdoving*
Voor de besnijdenis is een verdoving nodig. Er zijn 2 soorten verdovingen mogelijk:
-Een plaatselijke verdoving. Alleen het operatiegebied wordt verdoofd.
-Een ruggenprik verdooft uw onderlichaam. In het verdoofde lichaamsdeel voelt u geen pijn. Wel kunt u voelen dat de arts u aanraakt. U kunt het verdoofde deel niet bewegen. Behalve uw pijnzenuwen, zijn namelijk ook de zenuwen verdoofd die zorgen dat u kunt bewegen. Uw spieren zijn tijdelijk verlamd. Als de verdoving is uitgewerkt, kunt u uw spieren weer gebruiken. Bij een ruggenprik bent u volledig bij bewustzijn. Wilt u de operatie niet bewust meemaken? Dan kunt u ook een roesje krijgen waardoor u net in slaap bent.

**Gedragstherapie*
Een psycholoog of seksuoloog kan u helpen uw vrijgedrag te veranderen. Zo kunt u leren welke standjes u meer controle geven over uw zaadlozing. Ook kan de therapie bijdragen aan een betere communicatie met uw partner.


**Leven met uw partner*

Veel mannen denken dat vrouwen niets moeten hebben van mannen die snel klaarkomen. Maar het blijkt dat er veel vrouwen zijn die het niet veel uitmaakt of de man snel klaarkomt. Ze vinden het veel belangrijker dat de man lief voor hen is, hen streelt, naar hen luistert en niet de hele tijd bezig is met zijn seksuele prestaties.

Aan de andere kant zijn er ook vrouwen die het vervelend vinden dat hun partner telkens te snel klaarkomt. Ze komen hierdoor niet toe aan hun eigen opwinding of orgasme. Ze vinden het vervelend dat ze steeds alleen klaarkomen en missen vooral de intimiteit van het langer binnen zijn van de penis in de vagina.

**Dé natuurlijk manier van vroegtijdige ejaculatie uitstellen*

Een goede methode met veel oefeningen om je je ejaculatie uit te stellen is de volgende methode:

http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## Agnes574

*Vroegtijdig klaarkomen - ejaculatio praecox*

Het komt wel eens voor dat een man te snel klaarkomt, meestal is dit van voorbijgaande aard. 
Soms komt het vaker voor vormt het na verloop van tijd niet alleen voor de man een probleem, maar kan ook voor z'n partner de 'korte beurt', te snel en onbevredigend zijn.
Deze mannen kampen met voortijdige zaadlozing (ejaculatio praecox).
Voortijdige zaadlozing wordt gedefinieerd als een blijvende of terugkerende zaadlozing bij minimale seksuele stimulatie voor, tijdens of na de penetratie en vooraleer de persoon het wil. Het orgasme wordt ervaren als 'te snel gekomen'.

Het is één van de meestgehoorde sexuele klachten bij de man. Volgens een studie van Laumann in de U.S. vermelden 28.5% van de mannen voortijdig klaarkomen tijdens het afgelopen jaar(Laumann, et al, 1994). Dat is dus bijna 1 op 3 mannen.

**Oorzaken*
Al snel tracht de man op zoek te gaan naar de oorzaak. Hij consulteert meestal eerst een uroloog. Deze specialist-arts doet een volledig onderzoek, d.w.z. van de penis, blaas en urinewegen. 
Een organische (lichamelijk) oorzaak moet best uitgesloten worden. Daarom kunnen mannen best één keer een degelijk urologisch advies laten verstrekken.

In de meerderheid van de gevallen echter is de voortijdige zaadlozing veroorzaakt door psychologische en relationele problemen. Het is de taak van de uroloog de man hierop te wijzen zodat de man (én de vrouw) niet nodeloos blijft lijden onder z'n probleem. 

Verlies geen tijd met de vraag of het voortijdig klaarkomen lichamelijk of psychisch is veroorzaakt, zeker als je weet dat je er in de meeste gevallen vrij eenvoudig vanaf raakt. Het antwoord is waarschijnlijk dat voortijdig klaarkomen veroorzaakt wordt door een samenspel van lichamelijke en psychologische mechanismen. 

*Prozac, serotonine: chemie in de hersenen*
Prozac is een antidepressivum: het werkt ter hoogte van de hersenen. Het zorgt ervoor dat de hoeveelheid vrij serotonine in de hersenen stijgt. Hierdoor zou men zich beter voelen. Antidepressiva hebben ook een nevenwerking: het seksuele begeren wordt afgeremd. 
Vandaar dat artsen antidepressiva voorschrijven ter behandeling van vroegtijdig klaarkomen.
Vele artsen hebben de neiging om ook bij voortijdig klaarkomen de oorzaak te zien in het tekort aan serotonine. 
Let echter op dat de zaken niet door elkaar gegooid worden: 
-Verminderd serotonine kan namelijk ook het gevolg zijn van een andere oorzaak (die dus niet direct te maken heeft met het vroegtijdig klaarkomen)! 
-Omtrent de juiste oorzaak van voortijdig klaarkomen bestaat (nog) géén uitsluitsel, laat je dus niet verleiden...

Meeste mannen rapporteren dat ze bij het gebruik van een antidepressivum enig beterschap merken van het vroegtijdig klaarkomen. Dit effect is echter matig. Het nadeel is dat je levenslang vastzit aan dit pilletje, want van zodra men stopt hervalt de man in de meeste gevallen: het geneest dus NIET. Jammer genoeg.
Daarnaast is voor vele mannen het idee een antidepressivum te nemen voor hun probleem van voortijdig klaarkomen geen fijne gedachte.

Tot op heden is er nog geen enkele wetenschappelijke studie verschenen die antidepressiva vergelijkt met actieve placebo (suikerpil mét nevenwerking). Zo kan men te weten komen of antidepressiva écht werken.
Dit alles sluit uiteraard niet uit dat ook psychologische en relationele problemen een uitwerking kunnen hebben op de hersenen: bv. het veranderen van hormoon spiegels van serotonine.

**behandeling*
Vaak bestaat de behandeling van voortijdige zaadlozing uit een korte doelgerichte, seksuologische therapie. Je krijgt opdrachten die je samen met je partner uitvoert. Daarnaast krijg je ook persoonlijke opdrachten mee die je zélf uitvoert. 
Deze therapie kan ook online gebeuren.

In zeldzamere gevallen kan medicatie als ondersteunend hulpmiddel aangewend worden. bv: 
-lokale verdovende middelen 
-antidepressiva: omwille van hun remmende werking op de seksuele opwinding 
middelen om de erectie te verstevigen 

Dit gemakkelijk op te lossen probleem betekent toch voor veel mannen én hun partners een lang aanslepende lijdensweg . Aangezien weinig mensen hulp zoeken zou ook de overheid best een informatiecampagne starten voor dit eenvoudig op te lossen en vaak voorkomend probleem. 
Voor mensen die graag aan zelfhulp doen bestaan er audio-cd's om strategieën te ontwikkelen om het voortijdig klaarkomen te verbeteren. 

Ook kan je sinds kort online een behandeling volgen. 

Soms kan het zijn dat er een ernstige relatieprobleem op de achtergrond meespeelt. Dan zal de eenvoudige seksuologische therapie uitgebreid worden met partnergesprekken. 

*-Seksuologische therapie*

Stop en start methode 
Een lichamelijke methode die je eventueel in combinatie kan gebruiken, is de 'stop en start methode': Stimulatie van de penis tot bijna-ejaculatie, waarna de stimulatie stopt tot wanneer het gevoel er is dat er zeker geen ejaculatie volgt. Het is echter een rechttoe rechtaan, tamelijk oppervlakkige methode. Dit wordt meestal eerst geoefend bij het masturberen en wat later tijdens de seksuele partnergemeenschap. 
*
Knijptechniek*
De man of partner knijpt op het moment dat het hoogtepunt nadert stevig in de overgang tussen eikel en penisschacht Doe dit voldoende lang (meestal een 5 tal seconden). 
*
Opbouwende intimiteitsoefeningen* 
Gelijkertijd krijgt het koppel intimiteitsoefeningen als huiswerk. Deze zijn zo opgesteld dat de coïtus wat op het achterplan wordt gesteld en er eerst aandacht is voor intimiteit, strelen. Daarna kan het koppel met de handen elkaar stimuleren zonder penetratie maar zonder klaarkomen. In een volgende fase mag dit mét klaarkomen. Tenslotte mag er ook coïtus gebeuren. 

Ondanks het feit dat Masters & Johnson een enorm succespercentage hadden met deze techniek (97%!) hadden ze geen controle groep om mee te vergelijken. Het opbouwen van een degelijke controlegroep is trouwens altijd al een zwak punt geweest bij psychotherapie-onderzoek.

**Dé natuurlijk manier van vroegtijdige ejaculatie uitstellen*

Een goede methode met veel oefeningen om je je ejaculatie uit te stellen is de volgende methode:

http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## Agnes574

*Te vroeg klaarkomen*

Te vroeg klaarkomen is relatief natuurlijk. Maar als je al klaarkomt wanneer je partner zich nog maar uitkleedt, heb je een probleem. Ook als je bij het vrijen al na twee stoten een zaadlozing hebt, kun je het gevoel hebben dat je faalt. Nog vervelender is als je bij die vroege zaadlozing ook amper het gevoel hebt van een orgasme. 

Daarom hebben we enkele tips om de tijd te rekken. Vaak komt het op hetzelfde neer: 
+je moet een orgasme leren herkennen en voelen voordat je niet meer terugkunt. Dan kun je tijdig met de handeling stoppen en pas weer verdergaan als het gevoel wat is weggeëbd. Oefen bij het masturberen.

+ Knijp. Voordat je orgasme niet meer tegen te houden is, leg je je hand om je penis en duw je met je duim vier seconden, vlak onder de eikel tegen het toompje. Je kunt ook je bedpartner vragen om dit te doen.

+ Start-stop techniek. Ontdek op je eentje wat het moment is waarop je niet meer terugkunt. Stop met masturberen als je in de buurt van dit moment komt. Ga pas door als de opwinding is gezakt. Doe dit een kwartier en kom pas daarna klaar. Eens je het hier kunt, kun je het bijvoorbeeld ook doen bij het vrijen: zodra je dreigt klaar te komen stop je met bewegen of ga je over op een andere, minder lekkere beweging.

+ Span en ontspan je bilspieren. Dit werkt bij iedere man anders. Ontdek zelf of en hoe dit bij jou werkt.

+Trek je ballen omlaag. Maakt met je duim en je wijsvinger een rondje rond de bovenkant van je balzak. Voor het moment waarop je het orgasme niet meer kunt tegenhouden, trek je de ballen even naar beneden. Als je klaarkomt trekken je ballen namelijk naar je lichaam toe. Door ze weer naar beneden te trekken, stel je het orgasme even uit. Natuurlijk kan ook je partner dit doen. 

+ Gebruik een speciaal condoom. Durex heeft een condoom, ‘Performa’, waarin een middel zit dat de penis tijdelijk een beetje verdooft, waardoor je minder snel klaarkomt. Als je irritaties oploopt van de gevoelsdempende pasta, pas dan extra op. Geïrriteerde slijmvliezen zijn bevattelijker voor soa en hiv.

+ In een seksshop kun je crèmes kopen die de eikel minder gevoelig maken en er zo voor zorgen dat je minder snel klaarkomt. Ze dragen namen als ‘Stallion’ en ‘All night lover’. 

Als al deze methodes niet werken, kun je erover nadenken om een huisarts te contacteren. Die kan je doorverwijzen naar een therapeut die je vast verder kan helpen.

**Dé natuurlijk manier van vroegtijdige ejaculatie uitstellen*

Een goede methode met veel oefeningen om je je ejaculatie uit te stellen is de volgende methode:

http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## konijnen

heb diverse middelen geprobeerd maar geen met echt effect... anti depressiva houdt je het iets langer mee vol maar zorgt er tegelijkertijd ook voor dat je geen zin hebt.. je penis niet voldoende hard word en zo de lol er al snel af is. Ook moet je het van te voren in nemen wat er voor zorgt dat je het gevoel krijgt om te moeten over een uur.... ook niet zo fijn. En de bijwerkingen zijn ook een probleem. Is er dan werkelijk geen enkel merkbaar middel tegen dit probleem, dit probleem zorgt er voor dat je je erg onzeker gaat voelen en het gevoel hebt dat je nooit eens echt kunt genieten van sex. Dit probleem kan er tevens voor zorgen dat je na de daad van een paar lullige minuten, meestal 2-3 dat je je kapot schaamt en al tegen de volgende keer op ziet. Bijkomend probleem kan zijn dat het ook agressie bij je opwekt door constant falen. Dit is echt een gigantisch probleem en ik zou nu wel eens een echt middel willen dat me er ook echt van af helpt. Ben benieuwd of er nog tips volgen!!

----------


## Robinslove

Nu zal ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik zelf geen probleem heb met vroegtijdig klaarkomen, maar wanneer ik weet dat ik wat langer doorwil met mijn lief, dan beginnen we het voorspel vroeg, dat ik ongeveer een half uurtje van tevoren al eens klaar kom. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld op de bank alvast bijvoorbeeld oraal of met wat handwerk.

Dat half uurtje (in mijn geval, kan korter of langer zijn voor jou; tast het wat af) geeft je lichaam zeg maar de tijd om even bij te komen, zodat je zonder problemen weer hard kan worden en je eikel niet meer 'te gevoelig' is. Door de recente ejaculatie duurt het echter een stuk langer om tijdens de sex weer klaar te komen.

----------


## konijnen

> Nu zal ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik zelf geen probleem heb met vroegtijdig klaarkomen, maar wanneer ik weet dat ik wat langer doorwil met mijn lief, dan beginnen we het voorspel vroeg, dat ik ongeveer een half uurtje van tevoren al eens klaar kom. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld op de bank alvast bijvoorbeeld oraal of met wat handwerk.
> 
> Dat half uurtje (in mijn geval, kan korter of langer zijn voor jou; tast het wat af) geeft je lichaam zeg maar de tijd om even bij te komen, zodat je zonder problemen weer hard kan worden en je eikel niet meer 'te gevoelig' is. Door de recente ejaculatie duurt het echter een stuk langer om tijdens de sex weer klaar te komen.


Okee hopelijk is dat een oplossing... snap niet dat er in al die jaren nog steeds geen fatsoenlijk middel tegen is. In ieder geval bedankt voor je advies en ik hoop dat het hierdoor beter gaat. Thanks J.

----------


## Zane

Ik denk dat het heel moeilijk is een middel tegen te vinden omdat het probleem van de een weer verschillend is van het probleem van de ander. Bij veel mannen is het puur een lichamelijk probleem en bij mannen zoals mij zat het weer meer tussen mijn oren. Het is begonnen met een aantal keer te snel klaarkomen waarna ik het probleem in mijn hoofd groter maakte en steeds vroeger ejaculeerde. Ik heb er lange tijd last van gehad en ik moet zeggen dat de steun en geduld van mijn huidige vrouw zeker hebben bijgedragen. Ook heb ik met behulp van spierversterkende oefeningen en ademhalingstechnieken geleerd om meer controle over de situatie te krijgen. Op Vroegtijdige Ejaculatie staat er wat meer over. Misschien heb je er wat aan. Greetz :Smile:

----------


## Frenksp

> Ik denk dat het heel moeilijk is een middel tegen te vinden omdat het probleem van de een weer verschillend is van het probleem van de ander. Bij veel mannen is het puur een lichamelijk probleem en bij mannen zoals mij zat het weer meer tussen mijn oren. Het is begonnen met een aantal keer te snel klaarkomen waarna ik het probleem in mijn hoofd groter maakte en steeds vroeger ejaculeerde. Ik heb er lange tijd last van gehad en ik moet zeggen dat de steun en geduld van mijn huidige vrouw zeker hebben bijgedragen. Ook heb ik met behulp van spierversterkende oefeningen en ademhalingstechnieken geleerd om meer controle over de situatie te krijgen. Op Vroegtijdige Ejaculatie staat er wat meer over. Mischien heb je er wat aan. Greetz


Goede oefenigen idd..

----------


## Geronimo

Voor mensen die hier last van hebben kan ik het volgende boekwerkje aanraden: "Het multi-orgastische koppel" van Mantak Chia (e.a.).
Niet dat ik zelf last had van écht vroegtijdig klaarkomen, maar regelmatig gebeurde het wel eens dat ik klaarkwam net op het moment dat mijn vrouwtje bijna klaarkwam. Hoewel dat nooit echt een probleem was tussen ons (er zijn andere methoden genoeg om een vrouw klaar te maken), vonden we het toch fijner als dit niet gebeurde. Het grootste probleem was dat ik een/mijn vrouw die (bijna) klaarkomt ongelofelijk opwindend vind... Ik had ook al van die crème geprobeerd, maar dat hielp niet echt. Na wat zoeken uiteindelijk dat boekje gevonden en er heel veel van bijgeleerd.

De kern van de zaak is vooral dat je je niet meer focust op het orgasme (zowel man als vrouw), maar leert genieten van de volledige weg ernaartoe en je eigen lichaam perfect moet kennen. Als je als man enkel zit te denken 'ik mag nog niet klaarkomen, ik mag nog niet klaarkomen...', dan zal dat net zijn wat wél gebeurt. En als je als vrouw voortdurend denkt van 'ik hoop dat ik snel kom, ben ik er nu bijna, ben ik er nu nog niet', dan zal het ook niet lukken. Ontspan je volledig (dit blijkt voor somigen niet eenvoudig!) en denk enkel aan wat je nú aan het doen bent en voelt. Wat voor mijn voornamelijk helpt is de ademhaling: blijf diep ademhalen uit je buik! Bij een orgasme gaat je ademhaling en je hartslag namelijk omhoog; door je ademhaling te controleren kan je ook je hartslag lager houden zodat je je opwinding leert beheersen. 

Bijgevolg is het dus zeer belangrijk de staat van je eigen opwinding op elk moment te weten en in het oog te houden. Je kan dit bijvoorbeeld doen a.d.h.v. een schaal van 10 punten, waarbij 10 ejaculatie is en 9.9 de 'point of no return'. De punten tussenin zijn zeer subjectief en moet je voornamelijk voor jezelf bepalen, maar zijn wel belangrijk om in het oog te houden hoe ver je al bent. Als je voelt dat je de 9.9 nadert moet je diep ademhalen, wat vaart terugnemen, of misschien zelfs even volledig stoppen of terugtrekken. Het vergt wel oefening, maar dat kan perfect samen of alleen, door bijvoorbeeld telkens 1 punt hoger op de schaal te gaan en dan te wachten tot je weer een punt lager zit om verder te gaan, en zo telkens dichter tot de 9.9 zonder erover te gaan. Dit komt overeen met de 'start-stop' methode die hierboven al vermeld is.

Ga ook niet van in het begin als een stormram tekeer. Hoewel je een vrouw hierdoor meestal wel relatief snel tot een orgasme krijgt, is dit zeker niet noodzakelijk, en zal je negen op de tien keer jezelf nóg sneller doen klaarkomen! Integendeel: door het heel langzaam op te bouwen en zelfs af en toe eens te vertragen of te stoppen, bouw je veel meer opwinding op waardoor ze uiteindelijk een veel intenser orgasme heeft. Ook kan je diepe en ondiepe stoten afwisselen afhankelijk van wat jou het meest/minst opwindt om je opwinding onder controle te houden.

Verder helpt het bij mij ook om mijn aandacht vooral te focussen op het genot dat ik mijn vrouw aan het geven ben (zonder daarbij je eigen opwinding uit het oog te verliezen). Ook een goeie communicatie is niet te onderschatten: wees niet bang te zeggen of duidelijk te maken dat je even moet pauzeren. Uiteindelijk doe je het voor haar, dus zal ze het wel weten te appreciëren. Tijdens dat pauzeren kan je trouwens nog een hoop andere dingen doen die haar verder opwinden.

Een orgasme zit voor het grootste deel tussen je oren, dus is de kans groot dat het te vroeg klaar komen daar ook zit. Pillen en zalfjes kunnen dan misschien wel helpen (al is het zelfs maar door het placebo effect), maar als het erzonder kan lijkt het me altijd beter.

Ik hoop dat iemand anders er ook iets aan heeft. Wij in elk geval wel: ons liefdesspel is er veel intiemer, voller en bevredigender door geworden.

----------

